# Wegschaffen von "Java Applet Window" Meldung



## Guest (9. Feb 2004)

Hallo alle,

hab ein Applet. Beim Ausführen bestimmten Aktionen werden Popup Menu, Dialog Fenster usw. angezeigt. Bloss bei der Anzeige dieser Komponenten wird eine Meldung ganz unten durch den Browser ausgegeben, dass es sich um Applet Fenster handelt. 

Weiss jemand zufällig, wie man diese Meldung wegbekommt?

Danke voraus.


Suvd.


----------



## Roar (9. Feb 2004)

showStatus(String s);


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2004)

Soll ich die Methode überschreiben oder mit einem leeren String aufrufen, wenn ja, wo?
In der Klasse wo das Dialog bzw. Popup Fenster erzeugt wird?

Hab auf verschiedene Weise ausprobiert, klappt aber nicht.

Gruss
Suvd


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> showStatus(String s);



achja, ich glaube ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt   , ich meinte nicht die Meldung, die unterhalb des Browserfensters angezeigt wird,  also nicht die Statusmeldung, sondern die Meldung, die an z.B Dialogfenster, das zu meinem Applet gehört,  unten dran gehängt wird.  Die Meldung möchte ich gern weg haben.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand mir eine Antwort geben kann.

Gruss
Suvd


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (7. Mrz 2004)

Also ich könnte mich auch irren. Aber soweit ich weiß, ist das eine Sicherheitsfunktion des Browsers, damit der Benutzer der Seite nicht denkt, es wäre eine Browser-Meldung, oder ein Fenster, das zum Browser gehört. Das kann man also nicht abstellen.


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Mrz 2004)

Der gesetzte SecurityManager muss java.awt.AWTPermission.showWindowWithoutWarningBanner erlauben.

Um einem Applet solche Berechtigungen zu geben, musst du es zertifizieren.

Das habe ich noch nie gemacht, aber z.B. im Javabuch ist ein recht umfangreiches Kapitel dazu.


----------

